# Finding it hard to gain weight and size after cut



## Birmingham_Guy (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi there

Its my 1st post on here. I have been training for over 2 years now. at the start i bulked up to 13st, got good size aswell. but then decided to cut and went to 11st. now i am 11.5 and finding it hard to get weight and size on. i have gone back to my original diet that i used but for some reason its just not working anymore and i even added a weight gainer in there. can someone please help? to be fair i did bulk for about a year or so last time and i been bulking for about 3 months now but still should have seen some increase in size and weight?

i am about 5'9/10

7am porridge and weight gainer ( instant mass

10am apple and banana

1 pm chicken and rice or pasta

4.30pm 4 eggs (2 whites) - 1 bread or sometimes two

train

8pm instant mass after workout

8.30pm tuna and veg

10pm whey protein before bed

thats my diet at the moment. any advise would be welcomed. i miss my size. lol . thanks guys


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What amounts of each food you having at each meal?


----------



## Birmingham_Guy (Feb 25, 2011)

to be honest mate i dont really count the amount of foods in each meal. i just have how much i think is right. i know its not the best thing to do but i cant get into the measuring side of things.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

If you don't know how much you are putting in how are you gonna know what to change to progress?

Without sounding harsh if you can't be bothered to measure what goes into your body how do you expect to gain, hit your goals and gain?


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

it's true this is why people measure what they eat, because when they plateua they know what to up.

there isn't enough food in there glancing.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Measure what you eat so:

1. You can actually draw a comparison between a) what you burn and B) what you eat.

2. Wen you hit a plateau, instead of going crazy over changing your training and/or totally overhauling your diet, you can just add bits to the diet here and there where it's needed.

Bottom line is you are 100% either not getting enough protein in your diet, or (the most likely) not eating enough full stop. You need to quantify your diet i.e. get a calorie figure + macro breakdown and see what needs changing.

If (I hope not).....you are too lazy for that, add another meal of approx. 300 calories into your daily diet and see what happens to the scales.


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah, get ya sen sum scales and weight everything. its a small thing to do but it will help in a big way. i weight everything, and everytime i change my diet i count it all so i no what im getting. try it


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Totally agree with the above - it's impossible to know what to change if you don't know exactly what you're eating.

I suggest using fitday.com and start a food log and work out your macros.


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd probably recommend My fitness pal, just because it has more uk based brands to choose from the lists


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

eat more.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ur diet obviously, its horrible from7 till 1 u have nothing but an apple or banana, then from 4:30 till 8:30 al u have is 4 eggs and 1 bread thats not more than 200 cals, ur not eating no wear near enough.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

u cant have more than 1,500 cals there in food, the average man its 2,500 and ur trying to bulk, lol good look


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Up your fats mate. Hardly any fats in there at all. Also you need at least 30g protein at 10pm (just to get totals for the day up).


----------



## Birmingham_Guy (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks guys. i will start to measure my foods now as i know how important it is. its just that i never used to measure it before and i gained size so i thought i could do it again. do you guys think that once you loose weight to tone up that its hard to put size back on or not really? thanks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't u get hungry


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I was ging to write something completly different but looking back at your diet I agree with the above, you are not going to gain mass on that diet, I can hardly see any healthy fats, and they carry 9 calories per gram, there is not enough of anything really, but protein looks low, get your self a good protein and add your own carbs like banana, oats, yogert, try and get protein in on all meals, and fats except post workout......


----------

